# Room temperature?



## Boo1583 (Feb 23, 2013)

What should the temp be in the room that a tiel is in? My air went out upstairs yesterday and Boo is up there. Right now it's only 78 but I'm scared it will get hotter. I'm waiting on the AC guy to call me back so hopefully it will be fixed today. I'm just wondering if I should move him. The only problem is Boo and Kiwi are still in quarantine and Kiwi is downstairs and Boo's cage is too heavy for me to move.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He should be fine...as long as its not a sudden temp change. Tiels actually do better in warmer weather anyways, if it was too get cold is what would worry me.


----------



## Boo1583 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you. I keep going up to check and he seems fine and it doesn't feel that hot anymore. I gave him a bath too.  I have just never thought to ask what the temp should be in the house. I also worry way too much. Haha!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

We don't have a/c at all. My birds have a fan and an open (screened!) window and we had seriously HOT temps last summer. This year it's been fairly mild so far, but even on the hottest days last year, I made sure they had access to a bath if they wanted one, and misted everyone with cool water sometimes, but they didn't seem bothered in the least. Their appetites didn't diminish and neither did their activity.


----------



## Boo1583 (Feb 23, 2013)

That makes me feel a lot better. He doesn't seem to notice at all so he's obviously fine and hopefully the AC will be fixed soon. If not then I will find another cooler room for him.


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

About 6-7 years ago, we lived in a condo where the A/C could not keep up on the frequent days it was 100+ degrees. There were times when it was 115 outside and 95 inside. Corona was actually perspiring under her "wing pits" and had her wings held out to cool down. She seemed fine with it and did not exhibit any behavioral changes.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Room temperature worries me too. It gets quite cold where my 'tiel cage is, although I make sure to have a mini-heater going most of the time.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> although I make sure to have a mini-heater going most of the time.


As long as the heater isn't teflon coated they should be fine. Its only when the temp changes drastically (like from 90 degrees to below 30) that they have issues because they didn't have time to adjust.


----------



## Boo1583 (Feb 23, 2013)

It has stayed in the 80's in his room the past couple days. He's still been eating and playing and I've made sure he has fresh water and I spray him with cool water too. The guy that is supposed to fix my AC still hasn't shown. He was supposed to "for sure" today so I'm still waiting. If it got close to 90 I was going to move him but so far it hasn't.


----------

